# Guitar cabs live. Put them on a stand??



## fps (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey,
One particular venue we play, no matter what you do, it's bass central, I could turn the bass OFF on my amp and it would still flub and clutter.
When recording, I've heard it recommended to get the cab off the ground, it was in a magazine I read, has anyone tried putting their cabinet/ amp on a stand when playing live? Has it helped your sound? I'm just looking at ways to improve the experience for the listeners, it sucks putting a lot of effort into music and then the audience not being able to hear it properly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 7, 2011)

Are you not being mic'd up?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 7, 2011)

They do make Gamma isolation risers for that very purpose. If it were me I'd try something "homemade" first for a fraction of the cost. Maybe if it were off the floor you get some amp bass back in it as well at that venue.


----------



## fps (Apr 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Are you not being mic'd up?



yeah we are, but I have read that when recording guitars you should get the amp off the floor and wanted to extend this thought to whether it would make a difference doing this live?


----------



## Ckackley (Apr 7, 2011)

The only reason I've ever put an amp on a stand was an old combo amp that I used to use. It was flat backed and impossible to hear on stage unless it got tilted back on a stand.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Apr 7, 2011)

I always had my cabs off the ground live to make the bass punchier and less rumbly.


----------



## fps (Apr 8, 2011)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I always had my cabs off the ground live to make the bass punchier and less rumbly.



How high do you put them? And on what? It's hard rock, it's very rumbly anyway. Got an eq to try and help with tone as well.


----------



## Leon (Apr 8, 2011)

When I gig with a 2x12, I put it on a stand so I can hear it


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 11, 2011)

I find that castors also help to take some of the bass out. If Im using an open-back cab (I only use 212s) then thats fine for bass, but if Im going closed back e.g. Rectifier cab then I make sure the castors are on so that it doesnt sound too boomy.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 12, 2011)

+1 to casters, I find they kill enough of the useless bass plus I don't have to carry the damn thing everywhere. I got a set for maybe $10 at the hardware store.


----------



## il_matte (Apr 18, 2011)

I usualy tour with two cabs,a 2x12 made by Brain Cabs equipped with Celestion v30 and a Brunetti XL cab 4x12,equipped with Jensen C12K2.
I've tried several configurations but in the end i decided not to put them on a stand,i just use the castors if i need to cut extra basses...


----------

